# PIP5050B: Vibration In Fourth Gear Only



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds to me like GM doesn't know what's causing this yet and is trying to figure out how widespread the problem is. Neither of my Cruzen vibrate in 4th gear.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Neither of my Cruzen vibrate in 4th gear.


I have not experienced the 4th gear rattle either in my ECO.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have had this done at 14000 miles anf it worked they replaced the shifter and shifter cable no more vibration and I'm at 20000

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I got a hold of this hoping it addressed the loud clunking noises when shifting, but sadly it doesn't. Even my crappy Saturn SL1 didn't make as much noise shifting as this car does.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine used to pretty regularly when the OEM fluid was shot, and is very intermittently vibrating under lower RPM acceleration now that the Amsoil Synchromesh in there has 38k miles on it. Unless there's a permanent fix, I'll change the fluid more often to keep it masked.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not understanding the issue... What is it that's vibrating? Is it just a vibration sensation or is something rattling?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There have been recurring reports of the MT 4th gear vibrating and rattling the stick. It doesn't seem to matter which trim either. Some people, but not all, have successfully had this vibration corrected by putting spacers or otherwise rerouting the cable from the shift lever assembly to the gear box. Many of us don't even have this problem.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I took mine in a week ago for this and got the "we couldn't duplicate the problem" bs.

I even provided them with the TSB number I found in another thread. I went to that dealership cause another user from this forum had this very problem corrected there.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Rbk_3 said:


> I took mine in a week ago for this and got the "we couldn't duplicate the problem" bs.


This is all too common. It amazes me that they don't go out with the customer driving so the issue can be properly communicated and demonstrated. Having someone accurately describe the issue, then have someone else translate that into words on a work order, then have someone else read and understand the issue, then go out and reproduce the issue... it sounds like a game of broken telephone to me, and based on the number of times dealerships "cannot reproduce the issue" I'd say the system doesn't work.

I wonder if the dealerships think customers have nothing better to do with their time than make things up so they can go to the dealer? Most people would rather go to the dentist than take their car in for service! I'm pretty sure most people wouldn't be there if they didn't honestly think or know there was something wrong with their car...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> This is all too common. It amazes me that they don't go out with the customer driving so the issue can be properly communicated and demonstrated. Having someone accurately describe the issue, then have someone else translate that into words on a work order, then have someone else read and understand the issue, then go out and reproduce the issue... it sounds like a game of broken telephone to me, and based on the number of times dealerships "cannot reproduce the issue" I'd say the system doesn't work.
> 
> I wonder if the dealerships think customers have nothing better to do with their time than make things up so they can go to the dealer? Most people would rather go to the dentist than take their car in for service! I'm pretty sure most people wouldn't be there if they didn't honestly think or know there was something wrong with their car...


I've said exactly that to a dealer before after having that crap pulled on me a couple times. They just shrugged. At which point I got angry and asked the guy to go for a drive with me because it was blatantly obvious. "Ohh, now I see it." 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've heard and felt a slight knocking in my Cruze in 4th gear only at low rpm. It's very minor in my car but I'll keep an eye on it. The powertrain warranty would cover this for 5 years I assume.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

That's strange. I took it in a month ago, got the could not duplicate response as mentioned above. I just got a call from the dealership saying they have the part to fix it and want me to bring it in tomorrow.

How does that work lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rbk_3 said:


> That's strange. I took it in a month ago, got the could not duplicate response as mentioned above. I just got a call from the dealership saying they have the part to fix it and want me to bring it in tomorrow.
> 
> How does that work lol


Sounds like they had another Cruze come in with the same issue and they found and fixed it. Then the service advisor (or more likely the tech) remembered your car and ordered the part for your car.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

mines going in soon for the new shifter assembly on top on the tranny they told my their changing the hole assembly they have a update for the shifting and vibrating issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rbk_3 said:


> That's strange. I took it in a month ago, got the could not duplicate response as mentioned above. I just got a call from the dealership saying they have the part to fix it and want me to bring it in tomorrow.
> 
> How does that work lol


Keep me posted on the status of your Cruze repair and feel free to send me a private message if you have any questions or need my assistance!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## buckz1lla (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine does this depending on how I shift into 4th. If I come at it "straight down" it does it more often than not. If I pull 4th in a "down and to the right" sort of motion all at once it doesn't do it. Taking mine in tomorrow to see if they know/will do anything to fix it. Referencing this, thanks all!


----------

